# Logan14"part2



## ZZDOG (Jul 5, 2015)

HELLO TO ALL....
             JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL WHO  REPLY  &  GAVE   INFO..
#6560-L-H   SER.   77517
#6525....       SER.  71900
IF ANY ONE CAN OFFER SOME INFO..   ABOUT HOW OLD THESE LATHES ARE...
I DON"T HAVE A MANUAL YET...I HAD TO REMOVE BACK GEAR FROM #6525..
MISSING TEETH....WHEN I CLEAN IT UP I:LL POST PIC...
THANKS AGAIN  GUYS....
           ZZDOG....


----------



## JR49 (Jul 5, 2015)

ZZDOG,  check out my last  response on your first "logan 14" post


----------

